# advice needed



## brent1 (Feb 3, 2012)

hey all! im need here a little about my self im 25yo 5'9" 190 lbs w/about 9-10% bf. i've done ph cycles before epistane at 20mg for 2 wks {test run} epistane and stanozolol i believe thats how you spell it 30mg epi 100mg stano also superdrol at 10mg for 6wks gained 20 lbs. kept 16. my brother in law can get oral steriods and i would like to know what would be a good cycle to use i'm looking for a bulking steriod cycle. I would use an injectable but my wife has said hell no. lol any help would be most welcomed.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 3, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*brent1* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## aminoman74 (Feb 3, 2012)

welcome


----------



## brent1 (Feb 3, 2012)

thanks


----------



## returnofthdragon (Feb 3, 2012)

Welcome to IM! 

Maybe try educating your wife on the benefits of oil?


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 3, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## brazey (Feb 3, 2012)

Welcome to IM. Repost your cycle questions in the Anabolic Zone.


----------



## JJ-INSANE1 (Feb 3, 2012)

Welcome !


----------



## charley (Feb 3, 2012)

...........welcome...........


----------



## GreenOx (Feb 3, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## 69grunt (Feb 3, 2012)

welcome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

